# Oh NO We have Joined



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

As many of you know I have been wondering in and out of peoples RV's with my Tape measure 8O 8O , sizing doorways and isles seeing if it would be possible to get a wheelchair through and a lift on to the RV.

I even contacted Linda to see about having one imported, that was just as hard.

Well thanks to Kands I HAVE NOW MOVED OVER TO THE DARK-SIDE.

Keith put me in the direction of our NEW (well second-hand) RV which we will be picking up later this month, it has all the requirements that we need I have to alter the back bedroom for the hoisting equipment.

So I now have for sale our AutoTrail Chieftain with wheelchair lift and lots and lots of extras which were put on as I thought we wouldn't be able to get a RV.


Vince


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Well done Vince,

Glad to hear that you are sorted, and with keith's help.

Jock.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Serves you right for talking to Keith :lol: Welcome to the Dark Side
Geo


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Oh NO We have Jioned*



sharbul said:


> I HAVE NOW MOVED OVER TO THE DARK-SIDE.


Well done.. I'm sure you'll love it ! 

Re "DARK SIDE" .. 
one thing that won't remain in the dark is your wallet .. :lol:

Happy travels

Jim


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

nice one Vince

that Kands will always lead you astray welcome to the skint members club
:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Tony


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Vince

well done mate, hope you enjoy her, what have you gone for.


stew


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

Geo,

I think we will have to put a warning sign up for new members to let them know if you talk to Keith you will be sucked into the Dark Side :lol: :lol: 

Jim, 

I had been looking for an RV with wheelchair access for over 6 years, I had even approached UK firms to build one from scratch but the price was silly, with the autotrail I'm getting 20 -22 mpg so with the extra space and comfort loosing a little on mpg will be well worth it.

Stew,

It's a Itasca Sunrise already adapted with a Wheelchair lift, I will send some pictures when we pick her up.

Tony,

Will you be starting a whip round to enable us to attend a meet so you can see it or do I charge on the door :lol: :lol: 

Vince


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

sharbul said:


> Jim,
> I'm getting 20 -22 mpg so with the extra space and comfort loosing a little on mpg will be well worth it.


Hi Vince

I totally agree, my comment wasn't meant as a criticism .. good luck


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the wonderful world of big truck camping! Next time I see you pull up in your new rv, you'll have a big smile on your face, guaranteed. Good job Vince! I'll send you all the POI's for your sat nav... low bridges, petrol stations, rv friendly campsites... :wink: 

As for all you euro's thinking of moving over, Keith from the Church of Yank Tank will help you sinners see the light... give him a pm! :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dark side*

....so why is it called the dark side?

Russell


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Dark side*



Rapide561 said:


> ....so why is it called the dark side?
> 
> Russell


I've no idea, but its maybe because once you own an rv you can't afford to pay the electric bill at home??


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

:wink: :wink: :wink: 
Congratulations Vince.

Keith

Ps... Russell you have to be a fully paid up member of the club before we can possibly tell you the answer to that question mate :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice one Vince :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------

